# Ages



## Dawn0727 (Sep 22, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">I hope no one minds me asking but I am just curious as to what are your all's ages. I like to get a feel for who I am chatting with and it let's you understand that person more as well. I am also just curious if we are all around the same age of if there is a bunch of different age groups on this forum. I am 34 years old....so I can go on and get my age out there. LOL 

Hugs,</span>


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy Dawn:

I hope you are well.

I am 38 but my wife says I act like a child most of the time.

I also am told that I look late forties. My friends enjoy that one because most of them are older than me but if we are out and they ask someone who is older I am always picked as the older one.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

39














big 4-0 next yr







but I am told I look 25







lol


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Man..... You guys are old.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Man..... You guys are old.[/B]


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

41


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I am ancient! '56' So respect your elders, or I will forget what the heck I was talking about.....


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Cary, you're right I am old - 47 - but at least I'm told I look a lot younger.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I forget how old I am...that says a lot, doesn't it?


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm 19...wish I was 21 tho


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I forget how old I am...that says a lot, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm old enough to vote, but not as old as one to draw Social Security.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think I may be he "grandma" of the group ..I'm heading to 61 ( on the fast train to 'senior-citizenville )


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

25. Five more years before I start using the 29 and holding routine.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, I remember where I was the day President Kennedy was shot. I have the front page of the newspaper the day we landed on the moon. I was married at the time. I remember when my family got the first TV in the neighborhood. I grew up watching the Howdy Doodie Show, The Micky Mouse Club and learned to dance with American Bandstand. Many of my classmates were killed in Viet Nam. I've seen a lot of great things happen, and some I wish had never occured. So far life has been good. How old am I?
Not as old as I plan to be nor as young as I might like to be.
















If anyone is really interested in my age, you can check my profile.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> If anyone is really interested in my age, you can check my profile.[/B]


Fellow baby-boomer here


----------



## maltsrule (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello, I'm Susan. Can't believe my first post is reveiling my age. I'm 41.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm a youngin'...22...but I think I look about 16


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

I feel like the baby of the group







, im 15 ill be 16 on dec the 13th


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

LOL OMG i just hit uh what is that new word they use these days





















Milestone!! yea thats it







and the real bad thing is, (Brit, My Great Grandmother)










































Forgot to wishe me a happy 35th..































































oohhhhweeee


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

My brithday is Friday, Oct 6 and I will be turning 29 (again). I dare anyone to argue with that!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

28


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Man..... You guys are old.[/B]



Just for that Cary I am not telling you that I am 56 and proud of it so respect your elders


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> My brithday is Friday, Oct 6 and I will be turning 29 (again). I dare anyone to argue with that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm also 29.... times 2!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's a link to an URGENT poll we did some time back ...

Age Poll

I landed in the 51+ category. That's another way of saying I'm 54.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*I am very happy to be 52 years old. I have not gotten to the point that I have become obsessed with growing older. I am just very happy to be at this point in my life.*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I was 39 just a month ago. I just can't say it. ok I'm 20 x2


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a couple "names to faces" threads, also.....

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12255

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1004


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am 20 years old...







waiting for one more year to turn 21


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am friggin 36, I never thought I would say that number..
I wish it was 1989 again









Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm a young 37


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Once again, I'm 29


----------



## Dawn0727 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you so much you guys...I love that some of you took the time to share your age. I am like some of you a very young 34...I don't look my age either...I got that from my Mom(very lucky there)...

Hugs,


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

> Well, I remember where I was the day President Kennedy was shot. I have the front page of the newspaper the day we landed on the moon. I was married at the time. I remember when my family got the first TV in the neighborhood. I grew up watching the Howdy Doodie Show, The Micky Mouse Club and learned to dance with American Bandstand. Many of my classmates were killed in Viet Nam. I've seen a lot of great things happen, and some I wish had never occured. So far life has been good. How old am I?
> Not as old as I plan to be nor as young as I might like to be.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I am 26


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I am 49...Yes, the next one is the big 5-0. Everyone says I look in my 30's and when I take my grandson places, people assume he is my child and when he calls me grandma, we usually get strange looks, and I do have people tell me there is no way that is my grandchild - but I proudly proclaim that I am indeed a grandma. I can honestly say that this is the best stage of my life so far and I can't wait to grow old with my husband of 29 yrs.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I'll be 49 at the end of the month.....WOW....how the h*ll did that happen?????


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I'm 19...wish I was 21 tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I have learned ONE thing as LONG as I have been alive, it's to NOT wish away any years. One day you will be 27 and be wishing you were 19 again. Perhaps.

Ok... so... I am WAY happy about my age, since when I was 19 and 21 I was sure I would NEVER ever see 30. Now 30 seems a lifetime ago.







Thankfully!

I clearly recall the day President Kennedy was shot also, and when in July 1969 man landed on the moon, I was mobbed in a Japanese Department Store as if *I* had just landed on the moon myself. I also lost friends in Viet Nam, although not classmates.

November 2, I will turn 47, happily. I can hardly wait to turn 50, but like I said to begin with... I am not wishing away years.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Cary, you're right I am old - 47 - but at least I'm told I look a lot younger.[/B]





I was refering to those younger than myself.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I too remember when President Kennedy was shot, I was in the 4th grade. Yep, that makes me 52.







But I have to tell you, I'm alot happier now than I was at 32. (in a bad 1st marriage) I feel pretty young these days because we had a new baby not to long ago - Sassy is just a little past 1 year old .







You really would think we were new parents the way we go on about Sassy. She is our little dollbaby . . . and my therapy dog.









I also have a new motto as I get older and feel poorly. . . 
[attachment=13803:attachment]

Pam and Sassy


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=265696
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm 19...wish I was 21 tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I was 21 too!







I'm 37, but today I feel more like 87.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im 27 and prob look even younger than that


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

27


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm 25. That's if you believe the saying that 60 is the new 40.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#33ccff">I'm 51, people tell me I look much younger. Some days I feel much older!







</span>


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm 25 and I am still convinced that when I go to the gym at my law school that the undergrads don't actually know that I'm not one of them


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I am 24. Big 2-5 next year LOL








People always tell me I look 17 though!!!!!!!








I get id'd everytime i but cigs, lotto, you name it.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OK, let's see...I am 51 years young and I don't even know what I want to be when I grow up!! No one believes my age they always think I am way younger but as good as that makes me feel I am still proud of my age. 

Yes, I remember President Kennedy being shot and I remember the walk on the moon and my husband (who is 53) is a Vietnam Veteran and a proud American.

I went last Thursday to a club to watch my son and his group perform and I was carded at the door (they didn't card my girlfriend who is a couple of years younger then me) and I told the man carding me that I loved him....hahahaha.

Anyway, that's me!!

Marie & (Hey, what about me?? I am 16 months and a few days old!!) Pacino
*Must it always be about you, son? sheesh!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I turned 49 last Saturday. I plan to continue to have birthdays.....but they might all be the 49th.....haha!


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

> I was 39 just a month ago. I just can't say it. ok I'm 20 x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I like your idea of using equations!







I'm 20 X 2 + 5 years!!







And Chloe is 5 X 2 +1 weeks!







And life has never been better!










- Becky and Chloe


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> LOL OMG i just hit uh what is that new word they use these days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill, paybacks are H3LL.







(I am no one's great grandmother, thank God)


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=265750
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brit, 
Send him over to Richard. He can hit him with his newspaper.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'LL BE 57 IN A FEW DAYS, I AM ONE OF THE YOUNG ONES IN YUMA







MAYBE THAT'S WHY I LIKE IT HERE


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have given my age away already BEK74. I was born in 1974, so I am 32yrs and 33 in January.

I swear I look 25yrs now that I have given up the smokes, LOL.

Your as old or as young as you feel.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

35


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> I'm 25. That's if you believe the saying that 60 is the new 40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been 25 for a quarter of a century. You do the math.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm 36. every once in awhile I'll still get carded, which always makes me feel good!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

20 til my birthday on Sunday


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm 36 ... 

but I feel like I'm 66 today, what a week! .... glad it's Friday!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm 35. There's a pic of me in my gallery so I'll let you be the judge if I look my age or not. My sis is 50 and she looks more like my age so hopefully I will be that lucky. One thing about aging that I hate is I feel like it is so easy to put on the pounds, definately changed for me after 30.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, I hate telling my age I agree with K/C Mom 29 again, hehe. I'll tell I'm 44.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I'm 53......mother of 3 adult kids....and a beautiful almost 9 years old granddaughter. My oldest daughter and granddaughter live in Tennessee, my son in Scottsdale, Arizona, and my youngest daughter lives in Louisville, Kentucky about an hour away from me. My granddaughter named me Nonny and now my entire family and neighborhood call me Nonny too. Izzy is my first puppy ever and Chipper is my new addition. I have 4 granddogs and 2 of them are maltese.

I don't dress OLD and love "unique" clothes, long skirts, and funky copper jewelry. My house looks like the Munster's home.....no really....it's just decorated in the 1900 era. I'm a little


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I turned 25 in July!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> I'm 25. That's if you believe the saying that 60 is the new 40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess that makes me the new 32.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

As my grandma always used to say...."old enough to know better but young enough not to care!!!"


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ummmm...........this year I celebrated the 35th anniversary of my 16th birthday







It sure beats the alternative







I too inherited good genes for a good complexion. I have people say I look more like 35







Whatever!







I love where I am in my life right now


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

23, but will be 24 on Friday!


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm 37. Im the mother of 4 children ages 17,17, 11.9, and 9. Of the 4 legged variety, we have 2 bassets over a year old, Rascal the Maltese who is 7.5 mos, and Patches the cat over 2 yrs.










I've been told I'm well perserved considering I have 4 children and been married for over 17 yrs.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

This year was the 2nd anniversary of my 25th Birthday.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

My favorite TV shows as a child were Howdy Doody, The Lone Ranger, Sky King, etc. I remember when my best friend was the only person in the neighborhood with a television set. We actually played outside. Our dogs were allowed to run the neighborhood, as were we. I remember having milk delivered in glass bottles on our front porch. Somewhere in all these posts, you will probably find my age. I am old enough to know better.


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll go ahead and fess up -- I'm 34 and not happy about it. Probably because the BF is 8 yrs. younger than me. I've decided that this year for my birthday I'm going to start counting backwards.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

> My favorite TV shows as a child were Howdy Doody, The Lone Ranger, Sky King, etc. I remember when my best friend was the only person in the neighborhood with a television set. We actually played outside. Our dogs were allowed to run the neighborhood, as were we. I remember having milk delivered in glass bottles on our front porch. Somewhere in all these posts, you will probably find my age. I am old enough to know better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is amazing - as I was reading your post, I kept thinking I remember that; I remember that, etc., etc.! If you look in my profile, the key to my age will be there for all to see. 

Pat


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Whew I feel better now. For awhile I thought EVERYONE was young. Makes me feel better to know there are a lot of you out there that remembers Kennedy getting shot.

For me, 56 and still going strong.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> My favorite TV shows as a child were Howdy Doody, The Lone Ranger, Sky King, etc. I remember when my best friend was the only person in the neighborhood with a television set. We actually played outside. Our dogs were allowed to run the neighborhood, as were we. I remember having milk delivered in glass bottles on our front porch. Somewhere in all these posts, you will probably find my age. I am old enough to know better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yes, yes, yes... I remember all those things very well!!! I LOVED those TV shows!! Did you every play the game "kick the can"?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=281328
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I've got you beat by 4 years! I must be the oldest here and have the oldest dog too? Is there a prize?


















So here it is for all to see..........I was born in 1941, have 2 children ages 45 & 43, 4 granddaughters ages 6,10,19 & 21, and one GREAT-Grandson age 1 1/2. Hubby is a kid of 63, and Frosty will be 15 on Feb.10.



Even my doctor thinks I'm 40something unless I remind her.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

25 and unlike the majority of yall, I was always told I looked older than I really am!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Well.......I guess I should join in.







I'm 38 years old.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I thought I already posted this - but maybe not - or maybe it ended up in a different post!

ANYWAY, I'm 39 and holding!!


ME


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm 34


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

We are 13.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm 25. Will be 26 this coming Tuesday!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

first of all!!!!! MELANIE!!! HAPPY BDAY!!! it was yesterday right??

and happy bday to everyone that has their bdays coming up... or came up past month!!! I don't remember all the names! sorry!!!

I'm 25 but people always think I'm younger. One day just for fun, I said I was 21. they person thought I was lying!!! he thought I was YOUNGER!! hahahah

it's probably because of my voice!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I will be 49 in February. But I still feel and act like a teenager. I think if you think young, you will never grow old. (I hope)


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm 29, for real. Of course, come next February, I'll be 29, not for real. 

Josie says: Mommy has been shopping for Hello Kitty sheets, she's no grown up!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am 10 years old but I look a lot older than I am


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I am 10 years old but I look a lot older than I am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=284049
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























I'm the same age as the last time we did this topic, older than dirt.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm 53. And loving life! I'm healthy, happy and.... looking good (just had a tummy tuck 6 weeks ago).


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> I'LL BE 57 IN A FEW DAYS, I AM ONE OF THE YOUNG ONES IN YUMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm 57 and I need to move to Yuma.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=266077
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At 53, here in Manahawkin, NJ (near Long Beach Island) I feel like I'm one of the younger ones around too....


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

57 1/2 and I work at a retirement community and absolutely feel like a spring chicken!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

28 and loving it!, the older I get the older the skin kids get...and ya know what? They are that closer to moving out! HAHA























[attachment=15919:attachment]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I have the front page of the newspaper the day we landed on the moon.[/B]


Hey, that's the year I was born. 1969. That makes me 37


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I turned 22 in September.


----------

